# Bilbao or Santander?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We want to go too the Costa del Sol In April next year and wonder whether to go via Bilbao or Santander. What are the advantages/disadvantages of one over the other?
We'll probably spend a few days in the ferry area before going off to the costas.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

StephandJohn said:


> We want to go too the Costa del Sol In April next year and wonder whether to go via Bilbao or Santander. What are the advantages/disadvantages of one over the other?
> We'll probably spend a few days in the ferry area before going off to the costas.


If you are going to the South I think the choice of date/sailing/arrival times, together which ferry, might be more important than which port.

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Geoff. We are going for 4 months so the destination is more important than the date of departure. As we like to wander and don't usually make many plans I was thinking we could go to Santander and then along the coast to Bilbao (about 60 miles) and then cross country to Barcelona. That's this mornings plan - it may easily have changed by this afternoon!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Thanks Geoff. We are going for 4 months so the destination is more important than the date of departure. As we like to wander and don't usually make many plans I was thinking we could go to Santander and then along the coast to Bilbao (about 60 miles) and then cross country to Barcelona. That's this mornings plan - it may easily have changed by this afternoon!


I'd go to whichever was cheaper/nearest or gave me more to see, that usually being the point of going


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats what I think too KevnLiz.
Just been looking at a thread on another site and it seems people like both cities but generally opt for Bilbao as a place to stop as you can easily do day trips to San Sebastian , Vitoria, the wine region, Burgos, etc. 
I don't think there's a lot of difference in price.
As i said in my past post I think we'll go to Santander for a couple of nights and then on to Bilbao and then onwards - maybe see if there's a site at San Sebastian before heading south.
I LOVE planning next years trips at this time of year even though it can seem like wishing your life away!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Thats what I think too KevnLiz.
> Just been looking at a thread on another site and it seems people like both cities but generally opt for Bilbao as a place to stop as you can easily do day trips to San Sebastian , Vitoria, the wine region, Burgos, etc.
> I don't think there's a lot of difference in price.
> As i said in my past post I think we'll go to Santander for a couple of nights and then on to Bilbao and then onwards - maybe see if there's a site at San Sebastian before heading south.
> I LOVE planning next years trips at this time of year even though it can seem like wishing your life away!


We need to do our first trip oer t'channel, Liz is the planner, & maker of lists, I just drive her wherever her heart desires, the driver is my holiday, I'm happy to wander around whatever she likes be it a garden or a castle, I don't seem to retain anything very much these days   hope I don't forget how to drive.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Depending on where you live it might be more convenient to travel to Plymouth which would mean Santander, on the Pont Aven would, I think, be your only option. From Pompey on the other hand you have the choice of both destinations and a choice of 3 ships. Personally I would opt for BF's flagship the Pont every time with Cap Finistere a close second. I definitely wouldn't opt for the economy service via the Baie de Seine. No frills, as BF put it, is an understatement. Bilbao in my opinion is a more interesting city but it is so close to Santander it really doesn't matter where you arrive. With 4 months away time will certainly be on your side!!! I am green with envy............

Regards, Andy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. Very useful info. We're coming from Lancaster but aiming to stay at Baltic Wharf as we like Bristol and its a good place to break the journey from here.
I hadn't considered Plymouth but its not much further than Portsmouth so I'll have a look at that.
Sorry to bring out the envy. We couldn't travel anywhere due to illness and hardly used the motorhome for 5 years but since things got better in the last couple of years we've been able to get away again and, I think, appreciate it much more now.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Santander boat arrival tends to be around 5.30 pm local time. You then have a choice of overnighting at the Marina aire in Santander- about 5 minutes from the port- or going on to the Natural Park at Carbaceno, about 25 minutes away. We tend to do the former if the boat arrives late and the latter if early. Both are good options with plenty to see, water, waste disposal and, in the marina aire, 16 amp EHU as well.

There is an aire in Bilbao but it closes for winter and I am not sure when it re-opens. We always use the aire in Vitoria Gasteiz from Bilbao. 

For the return trip Santander is more convenient for pre-boat overnight because of the aires mentioned above. You can arrive around 9am at the port in Santander and be checked in. Your cabin card then gives you access, via an electronic gate, to the city and you can spend the day exploring.

At Bilbao you can go onto the dockside the night before and park there. I don't know if you can do that on arrival but would not be surprised. It's a bit remote so nothing nearby to do.

Another useful, and pleasant place to overnight is the campsite at Haro, capital of the Rioja region and full of bodegas. Many people do it en route to either Santander or Bilbao but there is much to see in the area.

Edit to add: If you've not done it before then it is worth taking a small travelling kettle- plus adapter- to make yourself a hot drink on the boat.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another thought...

When you book, on either boat, either route, you will be allocated a cabin. You can go online, or on the phone, using the boat plans on the BF website, and change the cabin to one whose position you prefer. We always try and get one facing the sun and away from ( noisy ?) lifts and entrances where people congregate. On one of the boats - think its the Cap F. but can't check at the moment, the 2 berth outside cabins include several small ones which are bunk bedded so one of you has to climb up. My advice is to ask for one that isn't like this or, as we sometimes do, ask for a 4 bedded outside cabin instead, which is not dramatically more expensive. Then you leave the top bunks up and use the 2 bottom ones.

We've never found a formula to choose a cabin which is more stable than others but find Stugeron tablets are excellent !

Edit: The boat with 2 berth bunk bedded cabins is the Pont Aven, deck 8.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We did Plymouth-Santander three times in the late 90's, Val De Loire was the boat in those days.

It arrived in the mornings, so once out of the port you were quickly into the local rat race and out of town.

Bilbao is a bit more complicated as it is in a steep valley and more cramped.

We did the northern Spain area and in October each time, so we were able to get some nice Rioja wines to bring back.

We would do Santander again if we were doing the trip.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> The Santander boat arrival tends to be around 5.30 pm local time. You then have a choice of overnighting at the Marina aire in Santander- about 5 minutes from the port- or going on to the* Natural Park at Carbaceno,* about 25 minutes away. We tend to do the former if the boat arrives late and the latter if early. Both are good options with plenty to see, water, waste disposal and, in the marina aire, 16 amp EHU as well.
> 
> We used the Cabaaceno one - it is very pleasant by a lake so we stayed a couple of nights.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> We did Plymouth-Santander three times in the late 90's, Val De Loire was the boat in those days.
> 
> It arrived in the mornings, so once out of the port you were quickly into the local rat race and out of town.
> 
> ...


It's all changed Peter. There is a new exit from Santander port which is straight onto the Burgos/ Bilboa motorway from the port and so much easier than fighting your way round the roundabout that used to be at the port exit. I remember when the boat used to arrive at noon and you had to pick your way through everyone going home. Excellent timing- not !

I think the port at Bilbao is fairly new and at a different location but, again, straight onto the motorway and via some tunnels, and away.

Both are very straightforward and much easier than they used to be.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

In my experience a cabin as far back as possible is the most stable. I have been on the Bay of Biscay twice when it's been rough and each time had a cabin right on the stern, both times on the Pont Aven, and both crossings were fine despite the rough seas. Visit the BF website and you can see the deck plans with the numbered cabins so you can see where your cabin is when you get your confirmation. It's easy enough to change cabins if you want.


----------

